# 1" rigid Fork with Disc Tab- Where to Find



## JediSith (Sep 11, 2004)

Does anyone know where to find a rigid steel 1" MTB fork with a disk tab?

The only this that I can fifnd that comes close is a dimension cyclocross fork.

Thanks of your help.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

We're all cantilever, U, and roller cam brakes. 

V-brakes are too new for most of us let alone disc brakes...


The kind of fork you're looking for is going to have to be a modern fork. You'll most likely have to look to having one custom made. Or as an option, have disc brakes fab'ed to an old fork.


None of the 'vintage' rigid forks we ride would have disc brake tabs.


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Rumphy is right, you'll be looking for a custom fork. One inch steerer forks are hard enough to find, let alone with a disc tab.

I would suggest being wary of putting a disc tab on an older fork, as the butting profiles of most vintage/retro forks were not designed for the stress on the lower portion of the leg that a disc brake would impart.

cheers,

rody


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Your best bet might be to have Steve Potts build a new Type II fork for you. He still builds custom forks with 1-inch threaded steerer tubes and your choice of brake mounts.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

JediSith said:


> Does anyone know where to find a rigid steel 1" MTB fork with a disk tab?
> 
> The only this that I can find that comes close is a dimension cyclocross fork.
> 
> Thanks of your help.


Here is another option with a decent selection of custom forks if you don't go with a Steve Potts:

Igleheart Custom Frames & Forks
PO Box 2165 S.
Hamilton, MA 01982
978-626-1193
http://www.iglebike.com/forks.html


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

*or..........*

Rody would probably fab you one. See above post. :thumbsup:


----------

